# Spyro's Progress :)



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

When I was trying to lose weight, I made a blog for myself to track my progress and post any updates. I thought I'd do the same for Spyro as we set about slimming him down!

October 6th 2012: 
-Weighed in at about 685 grams.
-Introduced to his wheel, but aside from making it rock like crazy with any movement, showed little interest or understanding. 
-Only ate a few pieces of kibble - we're putting this down to the stress of the move and a weird new home.










October 7th 2012: 
Progress to report! 
-After snuggle time I put him on his wheel again and this time he actually took a very short "stroll" understanding how to move on it!
-We will be needing a new wheel, as even after much cleaning he can smell another hog on it and keeps trying to chew the bolt in the center! I've covered it for now to keep his teeth safe.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He's such an adorable fluffy guy!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So fluffy and cute!


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

October 11th - I went to feed Spyro and was pleased to find... wait for it... wait for it... poop! On his wheel! I don't know how much h'e been using it, but he has been climbing up there on his own and there is poop in multiple spots, so he's definitely been on the go! I should get a pedometer hooked up for him  

He's still not completely sold on the lower fat food. He usually eats all of his old kibbles and leaves a good amount of the new stuff, but he is slowly eating it. He'll get there, and I hink it will make a big difference. 

The more I get to know him, I'm not sure that he's really a "Spyro" to me, but I don't know him wel enough to know quite who he is yet.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Yay! I love it when I find poop on the wheel. 

What kind of food is he on? Amelia will only eat this: http://bluebuffalo.com/cat-food/bc-weig ... ol-chicken
Which has 9% fat... she won't touch the other stuff.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

His old/current diet was a dog food that was not a horrible fit overall in terms of ingredients and percentages, but is 16% fat. The diet of choice in our house is a mix of chicken soup light and natural balance green pea and duck, so that's what we're transitioning to. (Although now with Sherlock gone I think I can safely introduce a third food into that mix as well, rest in peace world's pickiest eater.)


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Gatsby's Progress *

After spending some time getting to know this fluffy boy, the name Spyro didn't quite seem to suit his kind and charming personality. I mulled it over for a while and we have settled on the name Gatsby  It carries on the literary tradition of my hedgehog names quite well, and I think it suits him.

Gatsby has been using his wheel regularly from what I can see, but not for very long or vigorous runs. Still, any exercise is good exercise. I noticed last night that he had a very mild case of poopy boots, so he's been wheeling enough for that to happen, which is encouraging. Tonight he'll get his first footbath with me, and we'll see how he takes to having his nails trimmed.

He's now fully transitioned onto the chicken soup/green pea and duck blend with Watson and eats it quite happily.


----------



## ktdid (Aug 7, 2012)

LOVE the name Gatsby. I am a big fan of literary names as well and especially ones that seem to lend a certain... air bout them from another time. Glad he likes his new food and is wheeling!


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Good choice! The new name seems to suit him


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Gatsby and I seem to have reached an impass that I am not sure what to do about. I think I need a night vision camera in his cage or something...

He doesn't seem to be running. He got a new wheel which is a CSBW. He borrowed Watson's CSBW for a few days while I was trying to pick a wheel for him and seemed to like it a lot better than the regular storm wheel. But now that he has his own, he doesn't really seem to be using it. There's no poop on the wheel, and I don't really see signs of much poop in the litter box below. However, when I go in to their room in the evening just after lights out, I almost always find him in the wheel... so I am wondering if he just sits there?  I want to get to the bottom of this!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

NoDivision said:


> Gatsby and I seem to have reached an impass that I am not sure what to do about. I think I need a night vision camera in his cage or something...
> 
> He doesn't seem to be running. He got a new wheel which is a CSBW. He borrowed Watson's CSBW for a few days while I was trying to pick a wheel for him and seemed to like it a lot better than the regular storm wheel. But now that he has his own, he doesn't really seem to be using it. There's no poop on the wheel, and I don't really see signs of much poop in the litter box below. However, when I go in to their room in the evening just after lights out, I almost always find him in the wheel... so I am wondering if he just sits there?  I want to get to the bottom of this!


Maybe it's the same as with mine? I rarely find poop on the wheel, sometimes a bit under the wheel. But he runs marathons at night (he's in my bedroom so I can hear him running). He just hops off his wheel to poop, eat and drink so the wheel stays more or less clean.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Could be, but I want to know! I've tried standing by the door to listen but as I have 2 hedgehogs I can't really tell by sound alnoe who's running. I've also tried sitting quietly in the corner in the dark but they know I'm there XD So I either need to set up a pedometer or a night vision camera, haha.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Haha yes they just know when you're creeping on them :lol:


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Could it be that he's pooping less?


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Sar-uh said:


> Could it be that he's pooping less?


Nope, he poops over behind his igloo XD I mean he probably is pooping a bit less since he eats less, but he's definitely still poopin'


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

NoDivision said:


> Nope, he poops over behind his igloo XD I mean he probably is pooping a bit less since he eats less, but he's definitely still poopin'


This statement made me laugh. So much poop talk. Poop is funny :lol:


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

poopity poop poop! There was some poop on his wheel this morning, just one little piece. At least he's saving me the work of cleaning, haha, but he needs to get movin' more!


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Well, he must just be the worlds cleanest runner or something. His wheel is still freakishly clean, but when I went in last night he was standing on his wheel (as usual) and paused, then kept running. Running might be an overstatement, more like a fast amble, heh. So he is definitely wheeling. 

Alos, weight loss! I still don't have my digital scale (I swear the thing is posessed) but the old faithful food scale puts him around 650, down from his starting weight of around 685.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Gatsby is slimming down nicely. He's got a nice healthy level of activity and is happy with his lower fat diet, and is now down to about 570g


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

Yay! Go Gatsby, go!!


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

That's great to hear  Let's hope he continues this trend!


----------



## AleishaMarie (Sep 24, 2012)

How has Gatsby been doing this last year? I am just now reading the thread and realized how long ago it was posted lol


----------

